
A growing number of states call porn a public health crisis - tareqak
https://apnews.com/9c91cfd28a7b461b87948f36117a432e
======
wallace_f
I feel like a minority on this issue.

I'm an adult who grew up with a computer as a kid, and now believe porn has
had horrible, even traumatic, consequences on my life.

I also think while it is a public health crisis, not all problems are improved
by bureaucrats and politicians. At most, education and research are as far as
they should go.

There's a legitimate role for culture and family in helping to shape our
lives.

